# Sticky Steering Wheel



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a 1969 standard 3 horn button wheel. The issue is, after 30+ years in a box, the wheel has become sticky. 
Has anyone had this problem with the standard wheel, and are there any remedies?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

its a wall hanger ..........

with a dont touch me sign ,,,,

I just sold a box of 5 of em at the swap meet for 20.00
because I hated the touch and smell they give off

saved a couple horn buttons tho


----------



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

Do you have any of the little plastic arrowhead that goes in the wheel?


----------



## Barry L Bidwell (Sep 17, 2017)

My family owned a Chevy franchise and I remember them being sticky after just a few years


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

its the first year of the rubber wheel in the a body Pontiac ...

most I have had have turned to gooooooo like an old rubber glove ...

they changed something in the rubber ... many 71 72's have better wheels in em ...

I will post the horn stuff in the classifieds as this is someone elses thread .......

Scott

what color wheel do you need ?


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Update: I tried some mink oil on the wheel. Stickiness gone wheel feels great, and has a nice shine. I hope someone else can use this remedy. Thanks to all that replied.


----------

